# PostScript to my Son's Deployment



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

These articles bring final closure to the deployment of my son, Charlie's outfit to do their part in OIF. The crew in this chinook were members of B company, the sister platoon to Charlie's C company . The paid the ultimate scarafice going into Iraq at the beginning of their deployment. Even though many felt heartache at the loss of the comarades the rest of the troops went ahead with their part of OIF.
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/6617295.html
http://www.taskforce34.org/press_room/e-zine/articles/080922_remember_the_fallen.html
Regardless if they are active duty or "citizen soldiers" they all may be called on to pay the same price to guarantee our freedom.


----------

